
RF Safe-Stop shuts down car engines with radio pulse - louthy
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25197786
======
fotbr
Yet another reason to buy old cars. Screw "black box" recorders and the
current congress-think towards mandated gps tracking.

On the other hand, having worked on a similar setup while at university, these
are not particularly difficult to build. Mounting one in the boot of said old
car would make for a wonderful time when the rozzers come calling.

~~~
wahsd
Can we please stick to standard English.

Rozzers = British enforcers of the crown.

FYI, guarantee that police and all other emergency vehicles will not be
outfitted with wire mesh enclosures to protect from such shenanigans.

~~~
fotbr
Article is from the British Broadcasting Company, about a British company
testing the product at an airfield in Worcestershire, England. Me throwing
"rozzers" in was simply a bit of humour.

As for the last: 1) Defending against such a system is not as simple as adding
"mesh enclosures" 2) Defenses are not cheap, and won't be added to "police and
all other emergency vehicles" for the simple reason that it's too expensive to
do so. 3) Unless you're in an OJ style "chase" where there's nothing behind
you except police cars, there's plenty of other vehicles that can be disabled,
causing havoc that the police would (also) have to deal with.

Note: I'm not actually advocating using such a device to get away from the
police. I do, however, think it is an eventuality, and when it happens, I will
find it amusing, in the same way that I find just about any instance of people
directly thumbing their noses at authority amusing.

------
bcoates
The "defending sensitive locations" thing doesn't make any sense -- you can
just put in the clutch or shift your carbomb into neutral and let your inertia
carry you from anywhere this could be realistically be deployed right into the
sensitive location.

This is clearly an expensive replacement for a spike strip, something you can
deploy to stop a vehicle from fleeing or travelling a long distance, not a
short one.

~~~
mikeash
Depends on what sort of sensitive locations you're talking about. If it's a
place where lots of civilians go through, then I could see it being useful.
For example, there are (or were?) lots of checkpoints in Iraq and such where
civilians were allowed through, but had to stop and be checked first. If a
vehicle refused to stop, the soldiers often had little recourse but to open
fire. With a system like this, they could first try to disable the vehicle,
_then_ start shooting if it doesn't work. The idea is not to use this as a
last resort, but rather as a non-lethal way to help weed out false positives,
hopefully leading to fewer dead civilians.

~~~
Crito
In those situations, where _" the vehicle is packed with hundreds of pounds of
old soviet artillery shells and/or guys with guns"_ is a possibility, I
strongly suspect that giving them this tool would turn the situation from _"
shoot the vehicle until it stops"_ into _" Use Safe-Stop and shoot the vehicle
until it stops"_.

~~~
htns
Well another scenario is to disable any civilian vehicles in range for a quick
temporary road block.

------
nodata
Luckily this is called "Safe Stop", or I'd be very concerned about this not
working as intended.

------
mcguire
" _Acpo suggested the machine 's ability to stop motorbikes 'safely' could
prove particularly useful._"

Disabling a motorcycles engine at speed is not particularly safe. Engine
braking, particularly if the engine is at high RPM's, can be plenty
destabilizing.

(He says, having "locked" the rear wheel of a KLR-650 at highway speeds by
shifting down a couple of gears and accidentally dumping the clutch. It didn't
actually lock the wheel, but that thing certainly wasn't rolling.)

------
DanBC
So, they don't mention what happens to a fast moving car. Especially a fast
moving car with electronic brake systems.

For sensitive areas I think people prefer the automatic bollard systems.

~~~
mseebach
I am pretty sure electronic braking systems have to fall back on mechanical
braking to be approved, but of course you'd lose any electronic assistance
like ABS which might be dangerous if conditions aren't great.

That said, running over a spike strip isn't anyones idea of a safe way to stop
either.

------
jws
_Digital audio and video recording devices in the vehicle were also affected._

What about pacemakers and implanted drug release systems?

~~~
mseebach
TFA: _The firm added that it did not believe the RF Safe-Stop posed any risk
to people using a pacemaker._

~~~
mark-r
Meaning: we haven't tested it yet, so of course we've seen no adverse effects.

------
kens
Do these systems to stop cars by interfering with electronic ignition not
already exist? I'm sure I've read about this technology for many years. From a
quick search I found a 2010 article:
[http://tech.slashdot.org/story/10/01/22/2339204/](http://tech.slashdot.org/story/10/01/22/2339204/)

Is this one of those technologies where prototypes keep getting demonstrated
but never produced?

Edit: an unreliable source from 2004:
[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/alt.law-
enforcement.traffic/...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/alt.law-
enforcement.traffic/pA_UKdDG3uQ/Su3SrB50igMJ)

------
wil421
What happens when someone hacks this during rush hour?

~~~
walshemj
Indeed a good way do do economic terrorism forget infiltrating power plants
with stuxnet or its descendants - just shut down traffic on key roads in major
cities.

~~~
wahsd
You could list thousands of ways that "terrorists" could terrorize in rather
cost-effective and simple ways. And yet they don't do any of them.

It is quite evident by the very nature of the lack of effective "terrorist"
activities that "terrorism" is just another boogie-man to replace the cold war
red scare boogie man that keeps the government spigot on full throttle.

The real "terrorists" are the thieves within that coyly played right into
"terrorist" actions and are pilfering and wealth-redistributing from the
bottom up, and from future generations to their own larva.

~~~
walshemj
Because the average "terrorist" especially the suicide bomber candidates type
are stupid and in love with the "spectaular" and "terror" as an end in its
self in the classic 19th century anarchist style.

I happened to be discussing one major telecoms infrastructure project with
some co workers from my old telco employer and one commented you'd only need a
couple of guys with angle grinders to cripple REDACTED for quite a large area.

------
grecy
For a while I've been researching and planning an engine swap to an all-
mechanical diesel engine from the late 90's.

30-35mpg in a big 4x4, absolutely no electronics and it will burn practically
anything. Now I have another reason.

~~~
birdman3131
One of the benefits to running a 1984 300D as my car. Only two wires going to
the engine is glow plugs and the starter.

At one point I wanna drop an OM617 turbo engine in a small truck such as a
ranger or s10. Gotta get money first.

~~~
grecy
You should be able to do an OM617 swap for less than $5k. Very attractive if
you get a Ranger or S10 with a dead engine.

------
dale386
What happens if someone points this at a hospital?

~~~
Raphmedia
What happens when you EMP an hospital do you think?

------
wahsd
Enough cones? lol Don't want to leave an inch gap, the driver may veer out of
the designated lane.

